
Show HN: Decrypting Rita, a graphic novel - egypturnash
This is a graphic novel that I spent the last four and a half years drawing. It&#x27;s about a robot lady who&#x27;s dragged outside of reality by her ex-boyfriend; she&#x27;s got to pull herself together across four parallel worlds before a hive-mind can take over the planet. If it hasn&#x27;t already.<p>Not quite the usual Show HN, but hey, I hang out here, and this is what I do. Enjoy.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;egypt.urnash.com&#x2F;rita&#x2F;
======
egypturnash
and here is a url that hn's parser will actually make into a clickable link:
[http://egypt.urnash.com/rita/](http://egypt.urnash.com/rita/)

